# got our first wholesale account today



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

An account the DH got. I was very excited. dance:


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

wu-hu! Go dh!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

:woohoo :woohoo :woohoo :woohoo :woohoo

Congratulations!!!!!

dance: dance: dance: dance: dance: dance: dance:


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Very cool! Congratulations!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Proud proud proud!!!! V


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Excellent! So happy for you!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And yes....I am proud, why.....read this http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=11766.msg125119#msg125119

This is what this forum is for, teaching others so they succeed! So yes I wrote proud proud proud!!!!  Vicki


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats, how exciting!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

How wonderful for you, keep on going... I love making soap even after all these years of making it.. I never tire of trying something new.. and there are so many things you can do with your soaps..So many people you can help etc...


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks to all. My husband asked me not to take any sub jobs this week to get ready for an event on Friday night. LOL. 

I have kept a bar from each of the first bars of soap that I made prior to DGI and after DGI. Some did turn out (sheer accident) but with DGI I found a for sure way to consistently get a wonderful bar of soap. 

I do thank you!


Right now at our farmer's market, we have folks that come buy soap and leave. It is quite humbling each time it happens. 

My DH and I make 30 lb batches at a time and have to work hard to keep up with the demand.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

That's WONDERFUL! I have no problems making the soap at all and I could make it all day every day....my problem is storage space and packaging! I look at all that soap I made, just sitting there naked...and get very tired. LOL It is a LOT of work and I'm so wishing for my own soaping space as it is taking over our house! I hope you have an extra room or two for all that soap you'll be making. LOL


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats! It certainly is a warm feeling to make something so sought after. 

Anita, I know the feeling of having soap take over! I have packaging, soap and raw materials stacked against all my walls in the house. It's getting to be a bit overwhelming.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I "use to" homeschool our children. We had a classroom/ office, full of homeschool stuff and a place for me to tutor students. The kids are grown and in college. So, I do have space to store finished soap. I need a place to make soap.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Not sure this counts, but I also made friends with the grass fed beef guy at our market and he is giving me all of his beef tallow. I made soap from it (tallow/shea/jojoba/coconut/sunflower--YES, Vicki, I used a VERY small amount of the Jojoba and shea, just for label appeal) He liked it so much he ordered 50 bars, I made 72, he bought all 72 and then ordered 100 more. I ran the numbers through the calculator I showed you guys. This included all ingredients, packaging, time and electricity and then marked it up by 300%. He seemed happy and of course I was happy.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

a4patch said:


> Not sure this counts, but I also made friends with the grass fed beef guy at our market and he is giving me all of his beef tallow. I made soap from it (tallow/shea/jojoba/coconut/sunflower--YES, Vicki, I used a VERY small amount of the Jojoba and shea, just for label appeal) He liked it so much he ordered 50 bars, I made 72, he bought all 72 and then ordered 100 more. I ran the numbers through the calculator I showed you guys. This included all ingredients, packaging, time and electricity and then marked it up by 300%. He seemed happy and of course I was happy.


  that is great! That is a lot of soap, is he reselling it?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Some of it he is reselling. Although his beef was just featured in a cooking show. So, more restaurants are carrying and using his grass fed beef. So, he is giving the soap away to his faithful clients. Greenwaybeef.com


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Peggy, how easy was it to render that tallow? A friend of mine has offered to sell me tallow at 25 cents a pound when they butcher a couple of cows in Jan. I said I would take 25 pounds...not having a clue what I was getting myself into and no freezer space. I envision rendering it outdoors or closing off the kitchen with an open window. Is this necessary? At 25 cents a pound will I get enough useable tallow to offset the rendering process verses just buying tallow? (I would probably never buy tallow, but I use what I get free or cheap for my soap when possible.)


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

No problem, I have some I am doing right now. I cut it into small pieces, at several gallons of water, I put it in a big canner (all american with the screws that hold the lid down and process it at 10 lbs for 30-40 min. I set the timer and do other things in the kitchen when it is cooking. Tallow makes the best soap. It takes about an hour to cook, 20 min to prep, 20 min to clean up. I keep it in the freezer until I am ready. It is white and very hard. I figured my wholesale price at a padded 4 hours for prepping the tallow and two more for making the soap. (padded)


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

No problem, I have some I am doing right now. I cut it into small pieces, at several gallons of water, I put it in a big canner (all american with the screws that hold the lid down and process it at 10 lbs for 30-40 min. I set the timer and do other things in the kitchen when it is cooking. Tallow makes the best soap. It takes about an hour to cook, 20 min to prep, 20 min to clean up. I keep it in the freezer until I am ready. It is white and very hard. I figured my wholesale price at a padded it by 2 hours for prepping the tallow and two more for making the soap. (padded)


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Anita: I render my own lard and tallow also. When I run out (from our pigs and sheep), my butcher gives me all I'll take for free. He has to pay to get rid of it so he's happy to find people to take it. 

I find that the fat yields about 75% in usable lard, with the rest in cracklin's - that the chickens devour. I do it in my microwave so on a pretty small scale. I don't find the smell to be bad but YMMV. I can render about 10-15 pounds in about 2 hours, start to finish including clean-up.

Elizabeth


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, this is encouraging. I hadn't checked out free places to get the tallow or lard....we have little extra freezer space so whatever I get would have to be used up right away. We need some electrical work done before we can get another freezer unit, and that might be awhile.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Anita, my source of tallow was free also.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The source has to be either free or super cheap or it is cheaper to buy your lard or tallow local. At about $1.20 a pound in the stores, and cheaper in bulk, and your paying 25cents a pound before you even start working, you can see very quickly how it isn't a bargain.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Vicki I agree. I do not think they would have a source to purchase tallow even at .25 per LB. I get mine free and THEN sell the soap back to same guy.


----------

